# Your favorite DS game of 2007?



## JPH (Jan 4, 2008)

What was your favorite DS game released in 2007, and why?

Personally, last years DS game releases weren't that great.
Pokemon Diamond was fun for a little while...but after a month or so - I lost interest.
I'm going to go with Other - MX vs. ATV will be my pick


----------



## Tylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, becuase Link is so cool!
...and I like the LoZ games.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 4, 2008)

TLoZ PH was great, great experience and nice looking graphics.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 4, 2008)

contra 4



it has bender in the credits!


----------



## azotyp (Jan 4, 2008)

My favourite was worms 2, and if I've had a wifi connector I'd say it would be best game of all time on nds for me (I'm a wormsmaniak).


----------



## bluebright (Jan 4, 2008)

They all rock, with the exception of worms (im a purist, and unhappy one at that) but i spent more time on Pokemon than on any of them, so it gets my vote.


----------



## simoonsoon (Jan 4, 2008)

phantom hourglass.. its so different from any other ds game and so much fun


----------



## Mars (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted Worms 2, it's one of my favorite DS games. The single-player mode is very deep, and the 
Wi-Fi mode is excellent.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 4, 2008)

Phantom Hourglass, it was the game that got me into Zelda.
Because of that, I started to play the copy of Ocarina of Time that I was bought for my N64 when I was 6.
Funny, it was such a critically acclaimed game, but I never played it.


----------



## Jei (Jan 4, 2008)

Other: Megaman ZX Advent.

I'm currently replaying it on expert, it's pretty amusing


----------



## Cai (Jan 4, 2008)

Contra 4


----------



## HBK (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Phantom Hourglass, it was the game that got me into Zelda.
> Funny, it was such a critically acclaimed game, but I never played it.



Yeah, it got me into Zelda too. Now I love the series. It totally got my vote. 

However, FFXII is second, because I started to like FF too and now I'm into two really big trademarks.

Pokemon D/P is third, and then PW:T&T follows. The rest didn't appeal to me much.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 4, 2008)

I must vote for LoZ.. although, it could have been a better game..


----------



## seracrux (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't played Phantom Hourglass yet, but so far no game has done it for me. Although I did enjoy quite a few. I'm hoping that FFTA2 will do it for me.


----------



## MaHe (Jan 4, 2008)

Phoenix Wright, lulz. I are a die-hard fanz, lulz. [/troll]


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 4, 2008)

Pokémon Diamond and Pearl. I spent +70 on the American version, +25 on the Spanish one, which I'm currently playing. There were other great games released during 2007, like PW:T&T or Contra 4, but nothing got me as hyped and hooked as Pokémon.

PS: IMO, Zelda wasn't a good game, at all.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Hotel Dusk, I'm waiting for a sequel. And Shaun, on the portal this still appears as an Advent Calendar entry


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to go with Phantom Hourglass for the simple fact that it's the only one of the year I've actually played (as I only recently purchased a DS). The truth of the matter is that I would have picked it regardless though, because I wanted a Wind Waker sequel so badly that I would have taken _anything_.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 4, 2008)

I must say, Final Fantasy 12 stole my heart. It was one of the best RTS games I have ever played on the DS (probably the best) and the storyline is deep, interesting and good. Sure, it got a little repetitive but hey, its an RTS. The graphics and sound are spectacular. Breathtaking even. Also one of the games I spent a few weeks on.

I would love to have voted PW3, but in my opinion, the stories are just getting poorer. Don't get me wrong, I love the PW series but I just don't feel the same powerful feeling I once felt playing PW1. The ending and last case of PW3 kicked ass like the rest of its siblings though


----------



## Jibib (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought Pokemon was really boring i wasted 30 pounds on buying it, its just the same as the others...

LoZ is a great game though, i never got bored and enjoyed looking for all the power gems, in the end i almost completed it, i got everything except all the ship parts and the treasure maps.


----------



## mkoo (Jan 4, 2008)

Phoenix and Zelda was addicting but have no real replay value for me.
So I go with Pokémon. I'm still trying to fill the dex


----------



## HellShade (Jan 4, 2008)

Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations is officially my favourite DS game of all time. The story really got to me and the twists and everything were great. What also made this story better was how all the cases were directly linked. This should be GOTY 2007.

Obviously, I loved Zelda: PH as much as the next guy, but seriously all PH brought in was gameplay. Story was the same, Graphics pretty much the same. Frankly, the new gameplay with the timed dungeon and phantoms actually deterred me from the game.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 4, 2008)

it's obvious that for a nintendo system... the only winner is either zelda or mario (mostly zelda). It's a good game agreed but maybe i haven't played further so i feel minish cap is better since it's the game that got me interested in the zelda series as before i hated it since link was the biggest competitor for cloud hehe.
But my vote totally goes to... Hold it!! It's phoenix wright. This game is very unique unlike all the other games which are mostly some addons to the previous versions on other systems like gba but this series is the best and newest plus very nice storyline


----------



## Turmoil (Jan 4, 2008)

I was very disappointed with ZeldaH, but then I have been by most recent zeldas so I wasn't expecting a whole lot there.

Pokemon was the same old, which is far from a bad thing, but they could at least try and bring in some new things especially seeing how much money they are raking in.

Worms and Contra are both outstandind but they are more a pick up and play for a while and then come back another day (and those games are always needed)

Havent played FFXII yet so my votes might change.

It was a tie for me best game of 2007 between Luminous Arc and DQJ.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't really see the point in having more than 3-4 entries in this kind of polls. Most people will always vote for the established franchises even if they game is not even a proper one (Don't get me wrong, I loved Phantom Hourglass, but I'd like to give a little credit to those underdog series. There are several for the DS).
Democracy DOES NOT work...
I'm gonna go rant some place else...


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted ZH because I loved that game, but thinking about it, my 2007 GOTY was definitely DQM:J.  I just loved everything about it aside from the crappy wi-fi cheaters.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 4, 2008)

Got to give it to Phoenix and co. It's the only game I'd be willing to murder someone for when a sequel drops.


----------



## pikirika (Jan 4, 2008)

My vote goes to:
Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

Pokemon.

Not necessarily the best or even close to most original, but I have put more hours in this game over WiFi than any other on the system.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 4, 2008)

A hard pick between MX vs. ATV, Zelda PH and Worms 2.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Picross


----------



## natkoden (Jan 4, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl

:3


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 6, 2008)

Personally, I loved Phantom Hourglass. I love all Zelda games.
My second choice would be FFXII.


----------



## Rulza (Jan 6, 2008)

Subarashiki Kono Sekai.


----------



## roboz (Jan 6, 2008)

Geometry Wars is my favorite because it is the only game for the ds that makes me want to achieve the best score possible.


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 6, 2008)

Im gunna have to choose Pokemon because I put the most hours into it...like 70 hours. ugh..my life..


----------



## spokenrope (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Picross



^ True dat


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2008)

ffta2


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Dragon Quest Monsters Joker. Amazing game, it should be on the list instead of pokemon.


----------



## vinnick (Jan 6, 2008)

Pokemon! Mainly because I spent the most time on it. WTH over 290 hours! Within a week I complete the pokedex too. XD I was crazy for it for a looong time.

As for LoZH, it was just missing something... =\ It's the difficulty I guess? It was too easy and too straight forward.


----------



## BadAnimal (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Dragon Quest Monsters Joker. Amazing game, it should be on the list instead of pokemon.



QFT


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Jan 6, 2008)

Rune Factory... many many hours spent it - only because I haven't even started PH yet...


----------



## Kamiyama (Jan 6, 2008)

Chibi-Robo!


----------



## sonic209 (Jan 6, 2008)

zelda is great and all but i should have voted for phoenix wright


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 7, 2008)

Gyakuten Saiban 4!


----------



## Nero (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Gyakuten Saiban 4!



Either this, or T&T. (Haven't Played Either)
Finished the first game.

Still on 2nd case in JFA. Haven't had time because I'm too caught up in RPGs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## 4saken (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Gyakuten Saiban 4!
> ...



Your favourite game is one you have not played? That's strange.


----------



## 2dere (Jan 7, 2008)

Hahahahahahahah ^

This reminds me I really need to get around to playing Worms. I have had so much fun with the computer games I'm quite surprised I haven't done it yet. ( I voted Geometry Wars based on how much I've played it. Other wise I would have voted LoZ for how pretty the game is. )


----------



## engruzii (Jan 7, 2008)

well that's a hard pick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there was a lot of awesome games for the DS in 2007 & it looks like it's going to get better in 2008

anyway imo DQIV was the best tho it's in Japaneses (hope it'll be released soon in English)

& that doesn't mean other games sucks there is a lot of other good games like FFXII, Contra 4, Mario party, DQMJ, Zelda, FFIV & many many other games & it's really hard to choose between them.

out of topic: i can easily say that the DS have the BEST games in 2007, & in 2008 it will be even better.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

i voted for LOZ...
But that's just what I think at the moment.. got it this christmas, and havn't played it much.
I hate the controllers!! (I want to use d-pad and buttons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
but I think it still will be a game for me to complete... haven't completed any others 2007 (oh, maybe ouendan 2 though)


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 7, 2008)

i'd have to say GeoWars, pokemon and worms are close, though.


----------



## bobrules (Jan 7, 2008)

LoZ best game, definitely


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey I accidentally voted pokemanz before I saw PW, can someone change my vote?


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow... i'm surprised that Pokemon got so little votes... maybe GBAtemp is growing up? nahhh....

LoZ is just that much better =P


----------



## tawal (Jan 7, 2008)

Other (Hotel Dusk). Phantom Hourglass and FFXIIRW are both tied for a close second. Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland also gets honorable mention.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2008)

how is Nervous Brickdown not on this list


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually, all three: Worms 2, Legend of Zelda and Final Fantasy XII are my favorites, but I voted for FF, because I'm playing it at the moment..

Game starts easy, but at the end it is really fricking HARD!! It really frustrates me, but I like it!!


----------



## Hillsy_ (Jan 7, 2008)

Phantom Hourglass deserves it.  Puzzle Quest should have been on the list too, honourable second, but nevermind.


----------



## Mars (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> i voted for LOZ...
> But that's just what I think at the moment.. got it this christmas, and havn't played it much.
> I hate the controllers!! (I want to use d-pad and buttons
> 
> ...



I think there's a patch enabling you to use the d-pad and buttons.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 7, 2008)

Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland! This game was bizarre and dispite the overtly flamboyant character; his virtual diva had huge knockers!! The game was quite fun, altough weak on the fighting part, but that is not what the game was about. Good story, tons of stuff to do and very unique.


----------



## KaliKot (Jan 8, 2008)

Where's puzzle quest?

jesus its keeping me up all night, athough the ds versions' graphics suck :-S


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 8, 2008)

Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2


----------



## Sykoex (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm amazed so many people enjoyed Zelda! I was bored to death by it, WAY too much hand holding.

My DS game of the year is DEFINITELY *Etrian Odyssey*. Too bad it wasn't included.


----------



## SinR (Jan 8, 2008)

Phantom Hourglass here too... awesome game.  people that say "this is my first zelda game" go download and emulate Link to the Past, as well as OoT.  OoT i think is the best of the series, but Twilight Princess is slowly working its way up there.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

With over 250 hours spent, Pkmn D/P was my most played game ever. Following up right now is Advance Wars DS with over 110 hours but I think previous pokemon titles were at 150+ and dragon quest monsters (dragon warrior monsters for you americans) got ~130 hours spent.

So my vote goes for pokemon of course.... Zelda, i played through it in about 30 hours and that was it! There was basically nothing more to do, so i deleted it off my card...


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> They all rock, with the exception of worms (im a purist, and unhappy one at that) but i spent more time on Pokemon than on any of them, so it gets my vote.



OMG BLUEBRIGHT I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
URE AVATAR=AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cOMMANDER kEEN FTW!!!!!

ALso I personally thought galaxies was very good, followed by contra 4. They both introduced me to the best of all of a somewhatr dead gaming genre.

DOPEFISH FTW HELLLLLLLLLZ YA!


----------



## dualscreenman (Jan 8, 2008)

Phoenix Wright was epic win.


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i voted for LOZ...
> ...



Well, I have it in it's original glory... so I can't patch it (and I want to play it on the real cart as well... I am silly like that)


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 9, 2008)

Aw damnit, PH is obviously going to win, but I think PW really wrapped up the trilogy nicely, and if you enjoyed the PW games, the third one was at times a fan service (in a good way) and really sealed the whole deal up.


----------



## Pigwooly (Jan 9, 2008)

Contra 4, then Phantom Hourglass, then Geometry Wars then Picross. 

I had more fun with Phoenix Wright 1 then I thought I would, but I don't know if I'll ever feel like finishing it and I can't imagine the need for a 2nd or 3rd one. I found the game a bit too easy and the whole looking for clues thing got insanely boring and repetitive, but I enjoyed the trial sections. 

A question for all you Phoneix Wright lovers: Was the repetitiveness of the first game lessened in the 2nd or 3rd installments, or did they manage to make it so you have to be more clever to win the cases? 

I'm not trying to rag on it 'cause it's definitely not a bad game, it's pretty original, and it's obviously well loved, I'm just trying to see if I should I give the sequels a shot or if they're just the same game again and again.


----------



## tomqman (Jan 9, 2008)

well look zelda's wining what a surprise lol


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond is my favourite game of 2007


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Jan 9, 2008)

Geometry Wars is my favorite. I had yet to play it before this came out, and only heard great things about it from xbox. Very addictive game and real fun. Hope to grab the Wii version soon!


----------



## kuyamiko (Jan 10, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond!!!!!


----------



## emirof (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Dio @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2


Ye my vote too!


----------



## NetShira (Jan 10, 2008)

Voted for Zelda but I too really enjoyed Dragon Quest Monsters a lot also... in preference to Pokemon (Only because I've played pokemons since the GBC and it's lost it's luster)


----------



## usmagen (Jan 11, 2008)

kyle hyde's mah main man. hotel dusk FTW


----------



## Opium (Jan 11, 2008)

Phoenix Wright for me. I gave up on Zelda when the game wanted me to repeat everything I'd already done in the main dungeon every single bloody time I went back. That was crap and boring so I never played past the third island.


----------



## OSW (Jan 11, 2008)

probably Ouendan 2 (should definitely be on the list), or downhill jam (er, i can't remember if that was released in 07 or earlier lol)

and i gotta say, zelda and pokemon were a bit of a let down.

but still, zelda was satisfactory enough for me to stick around and beat the game. pokemon not so.


----------



## LiQuid! (Jan 11, 2008)

Other -> Etrian Odyssey

Honorable mention to Contra 4 and Zelda.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 11, 2008)

cod4


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 12, 2008)

PWAT: Trials and Tribulations.

Haven't played TLOZ: Phantom Hourglass yet but I'm sure it's amazing.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond.

I have never (and I mean NEVER) spent that much time with a single game. 400 hours! And a complete, legit pokedex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 It took ages tracking down a Space C Deoxys, and I don't have 491-3, as Darkrais cost an arm and a leg, and the others aren't out yet.


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 12, 2008)

I looked at the list too fast and chose other when I was thinking Geometry Wars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I had always played Retro Evolved on a friend's 360 and loved it, but he's not the sharing type, so I never played it much. Then I checked out the DS game and loved it, so I bought the Wii version too.


----------



## Foolio (Jan 12, 2008)

Hotel Dusk, no doubt.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamiyama @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Chibi-Robo!



I'm glad you mention this one! Personally I voted Zelda PH, because it's just amazing. But actually I've spent far more time on Chibi Robo: Park Patrol. I bet most of you will find it too repetetive, but I just keep coming back to it, to plant more flowers and discover more goodies. I think this game is like a sort of Animal Crossing, but with fun goals.


----------



## JPH (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> Phoenix Wright for me. I gave up on Zelda when the game wanted me to repeat everything I'd already done in the main dungeon every single bloody time I went back. That was crap and boring so I never played past the third island.



Same for me. 
I lost interest very fast and seeing as the controls were a bit frustrating...I just decided to give it up.
I'm a fan of Wind Waker (and the new "style" of the game), but this just didn't seem like a Zelda game (though it had some of the "formula") to me, or atleast it wasn't as fun as all the others I've played.


----------



## Kamakazie (Jan 13, 2008)

Etrian Odyssey.


----------



## ganesh2 (Jan 13, 2008)

FFXII , because it was a big release for the ds, even as a spin-off.

and because it was damn good.


----------



## treblehead (Jan 13, 2008)

Zelda, Phantom Hourglass!


----------



## fastvipa14 (Jan 16, 2008)

dragon quest for me. i really had fun with that game.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Phoenix Wright, lulz. I are a die-hard fanz, lulz. [/troll]



wut?


----------



## Cefiro (Jan 19, 2008)

Zelda was the best. With the Nintendo DS capabilities, the number of riddles grows up and finish making a new Zelda, that won't be ported to another console.

The one where you close your DS rulz!


----------



## test84 (Jan 19, 2008)

none of them.


----------



## lawliet (Jan 26, 2008)

I am torn between Zelda and Ace Attorney. Went for AA instead.


----------



## ZPE (Jan 26, 2008)

Worms was the only DS game that I brought that was released in 2007 so I voted that. Pokemon I got this year so that doesn't count.


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Jan 26, 2008)

For me it's Pokemon : 110 hours and still counting \o/
Just after is Zelda PH, it was great but not as much entertaining as PKMN


----------



## m3rox (Jan 27, 2008)

This poll kinda isn't right, it's missing an "all of the above" option.  I played all of those (except for Pokemon), and they all rock.


----------



## imz (Jan 28, 2008)

Not only is zelda the best game of 2007, but in my opininon, currently the best game on the DS


----------



## flamesmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Phoenix Wright 3. What an awesome game! It auto wins!


----------



## azotyp (Jan 28, 2008)

worms open warfare 2 and geometry warts


----------



## chalupa (Jan 29, 2008)

No Ouendan love :'(


----------



## asher (Jan 29, 2008)

Hotel Dusk by Far...

in fact that game its the best i've 
played in our loved nintendo portable.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 3, 2008)

Geometry Wars. Shit's addictive, Plus, I absolutely loathe Zelda games that aren't on the N64. I just can't dig their psuedo-RPG style. 

Action RPGs are for the weak!


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 4, 2008)

LoZH

I was actually surprised by how good it was.  I didn't think they could pull it off.


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, defo phantom hour glass, loved it, such a cool use of the touch screen and the temple with the phantom hour glass was cool, had to be sneaky like amilio from Mr Deeds


----------

